# Audi Body Care - Is it worth it



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Just about to invest in an A5 for the new job - the garage want to sell me body care for £400.00. Is there a cheaper alternative? Does someone else provide this for less? Would detailing the car cover this any way? The car is 18 months old and so would this not have been protected at the point of initial sale? or is it worth it?

This is the description that they gave to me. Body Care: This is an Auto Glym that protects the paint of the car maintains a shine avoids ACID RAIN/INDUSTRIAL FALLOUT& DIRTS / DETERGENT ETC. It protects the interior from light spills stains ETC and maintains a life shine both inside and outside

Gentlemen, and ladies, your views please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It's a load of crap you can buy the same kit as the dealers use for about £25 on eBay


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It's a load of crap you can buy the same kit as the dealers use for about £25 on eBay


Thanks yellow


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The car would not necessarily have had any such products applied when it was new although many first owners are suckered into this sort of deal to bolster the sales person's commission. The Auto Glym Life Shine products are commonly available on ebay for a few pounds. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/autoglym-life ... 19d5c37171

For an 18 month old car I'd say that the best route would be to spend the £400 (or less) on a professional detail of the car. This should address, by proper and skilful polishing, the fine scratches that are an inevitable result of simply using and cleaning a car. After that there are a myriad of different finishes that can be applied, including a whole raft of conventional waxes to more contemporary protection such as the G-Techniq range.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

For an 18 month old car I'd say that the best route would be to spend the £400 (or less) on a professional detail of the car. This should address, by proper and skilful polishing, the fine scratches that are an inevitable result of simply using and cleaning a car. After that there are a myriad of different finishes that can be applied, including a whole raft of conventional waxes to more contemporary protection such as the G-Techniq range.[/quote]

Thanks Brittain - great advice


----------

